# NfS Undercover startet nicht :-(



## Celina'sPapa (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

habe heute NfS Unercover bekommen, installiert und registriert.

Beim 1. Start des Spiels hat sich Kaspersky gemeldet und gefragt, ob ich die exe-datei auch wirklich ausführen will, was ich bestätigt habe.

Danach kam die Windows-Fehlermeldung:
nfs.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.

Weiß jemand wo der Fehler liegt???

XP 32bit SP2
Der Rest des Systems wie in der Signatur


----------



## Celina'sPapa (22. Dezember 2008)

So sieht der Screen dann aus


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

Installiere mal das SP3 und deinstalliere probehalber mal Kasperksy ...

^^ Ist ohnehin nicht der ideale Virenschutz für Gaming-Systeme.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Celina'sPapa (22. Dezember 2008)

Ok, hab deinen Tip mal beherzigt, leider ohne Erfolg.

Hab das Problem auch gegoogelt und es scheinen viele das Problem zu haben, allerdings nur Leute, die sich das Spiel entweder gezogen haben, oder deren Hardware mehr als unzureichend ist.

Beides trifft auf mich nicht zu, beim 1. bin ich mir sicher und beim 2. hoffe ich es zuminest 

Übrigens lässt sich das Problem auch nicht durch Deinstallation beheben oder durch den Kompatibilitätsmodus mit Windows2000.
Ich kann das Spiel auch nur auf C: installieren, andere Orte werden nicht zugelassen


----------



## Speedi (22. Dezember 2008)

Sind die Treiber alle auf dem neuesten Stand?
Hast du das SP3 jetzt dauf oder nicht?


----------



## Celina'sPapa (22. Dezember 2008)

SP3 ist installiert, Kaspersky komplett ausgeschaltet und ich bring das Drecksgame immer noch nicht zum Laufen 

Was ist so schwer für EA ein Spiel rauszubringen, dass auf Anhieb ohne Probleme läuft?


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Ich kann das Spiel auch nur auf C: installieren, andere Orte werden nicht zugelassen


^^ Häh? Ich habe das Game bei mir auch auf F _(meine zweite HDD)_ installiert ...


Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Was ist so schwer für EA ein Spiel rauszubringen, dass auf Anhieb ohne Probleme läuft?


Es läuft doch auch bei fast allen außer dir _(bei denen die Hardware ausreicht)_. Das Problem muss irgendwo auf deiner HDD bzw. deinem PC liegen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

An der Hardware wird es garantiert nicht liegen, weil Du absolute Top-Hardware hast. Es muss irgendwo am Betriebssystem liegen, hast Du vielleicht die Möglichkeit das Spiel auf Vista zur Probe zu installieren?


----------



## darkfabel (22. Dezember 2008)

hatte mal das selbe prob windows neu gemacht von xp sp3 auf windows vista ultimate und das game läuft perfect !!!!!


----------

